# <iSCSI target>  istgt_iscsi_transfer_out: ***WARNING*** pending_pdus > 0



## gnoma (Oct 27, 2011)

Aloha dudes, 


I have the istgt (iSCSI target daemon), working on graid5 (3 disks 1TB each).

The raid array is dedicated only for iSCSI, the operating system and other stuff is running on separated gmirror array.

Network configuration:

```
san# cat /etc/rc.conf |grep -i ifconfig
ifconfig_re2="inet 192.168.10.25 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re1="up"
ifconfig_rl0="up"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport re1 laggport rl0 up"
ifconfig_lagg0_alias0="inet xx.xx.xx.xx netmask 255.255.255.0" # The internet IP
san#
```

All interfaces are gigabit. As you can see even 2 of them are bounded (the switches are also set up for truncle group). The initiator is running on multipathd, so the netspeed should be more than enough.

And now to the point:


```
san# tail -30 /var/log/messages |grep -iv geom
Oct 27 21:03:01 san istgt[7251]: istgt_iscsi.c:4164:istgt_iscsi_transfer_out: ***WARNING*** pending_pdus > 0
Oct 27 21:03:32 san last message repeated 860 times
Oct 27 21:04:47 san last message repeated 1829 times
Oct 27 21:04:47 san istgt[7251]: istgt_iscsi.c:4164:istgt_iscsi_transfer_out: ***WARNING*** pending_pdus > 0
Oct 27 21:05:18 san last message repeated 790 times
Oct 27 21:07:19 san last message repeated 3141 times
Oct 27 21:08:08 san last message repeated 1081 times
Oct 27 21:08:08 san istgt[7251]: istgt_iscsi.c:4164:istgt_iscsi_transfer_out: ***WARNING*** pending_pdus > 0
Oct 27 21:08:39 san last message repeated 797 times
Oct 27 21:10:40 san last message repeated 3442 times
Oct 27 21:11:29 san last message repeated 1421 times
Oct 27 21:11:29 san kernel:
Oct 27 21:11:29 san istgt[7251]: istgt_iscsi.c:4164:istgt_iscsi_transfer_out: ***WARNING*** pending_pdus > 0
Oct 27 21:12:00 san last message repeated 1009 times
Oct 27 21:13:59 san last message repeated 4015 times
Oct 27 21:14:50 san last message repeated 1357 times
Oct 27 21:14:50 san istgt[7251]: istgt_iscsi.c:4164:istgt_iscsi_transfer_out: ***WARNING*** pending_pdus > 0
Oct 27 21:15:21 san last message repeated 794 times
san#
```

I got large number of this errors, they looks realy scary and their number is even more scaring.

The server doesn't look heavy loaded and there are no full filesystems. I can't find the reason for this errors. Also in the configuration I couldn't find anything about this "pending_pdus" think in the config files.

I get this errors only when there trafik and I/O on the iSCSI disk. When there is no trafic, the messages doesn't show. 

Otherwise the rw speed seems normal.

Found a few more topics about this while google-ing the problem, but no solution or explanation about the problem. 

I can post configs and more detail system info if needed.

Any help is welcome, thank you


----------

